# OEM filter comparison



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

Just some pics of a Mini Cooper OEM Mann filter with 15,000 miles compared to a aftermarket filter that had 4,000 miles on it. Notice how the after market filter is "hourglass" shaped and the filter element has crushed from oil pressure. The car with the aftermarket oil filter was also causing a oil pressure light to come on at idle. The Mann filter has a internal plastic cage and is not crushed and looks over all in good shape.
























_Modified by stuntboy79 at 12:58 PM 2-16-2010_

_Modified by stuntboy79 at 1:07 PM 2-16-2010_

_Modified by stuntboy79 at 1:57 PM 2-16-2010_










_Modified by stuntboy79 at 1:59 PM 2-16-2010_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Another OEM mini filter is made by http://www.purflux.com/


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: OEM filter comparison (stuntboy79)*

Thanks for the posting stuntboy. Just another reason to stay with OEM filters.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: OEM filter comparison (tagsvags)*

The filter on the left is the factory filter out of my '09 TDI. The filter on the right is a new OEM filter. I recently changed the filter again and the one on the right now looks like the one on the left.


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: OEM filter comparison (tagsvags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tagsvags* »_Thanks for the posting stuntboy. Just another reason to stay with OEM filters. 

Thanks just trying to spread the word. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: OEM filter comparison (stuntboy79)*

Thank you stuntboy, Got to like your signature, true so true. I read that some take there VW to the quick lube place to save a buck. And you know the results of that.


----------

